# RELIABLE or recommended nanny/maid agency fro sponsorship



## Shaheena (Aug 10, 2011)

Hi. 

I would like to sponsor a nanny/maid (prob) phillipino, and am looking for a reputable company to do this through. 

I have seen a few sites on the internet, but some of these companies who ask for money upfront (+/- 3000 dirrhams), seem a bit suspicious. 

I would prefer a company who would be able to do most of the visa application process. 

One of these companies also claims that within 5 days they would be able to find you someone and you would be able to have their visa processed within this time. Does this timeframe seem normal?

Please assist, as i need someone to assist within the next 2 weeks.


----------

